# Sütron TP32 Software



## VIPAA (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo leute,
habe mir ein TP zugelegt von sütron günstig bekommen, hab brauch ich ja eine Software um es programmieren zu können.

Welche Software brauche ich oder mit welcher könnte ich es machen,

Typ : ist   Sütron TP32 

Wer kennt sich damit aus bin überfragt ..

danke
mfg


----------



## PN/DP (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo VIPAA,
ist Dein Google kaputt? :-(

Bei mir ist dies hier gleich der erste Treffer von Google: http://www.suetron.de/produkte/tp32.php
Da findest Du schon mal das Handbuch Deines SÜTRON TP32 und rechts bei QUICKLINKS: Downloads > * Broschüren & Flyer 
gibt es eine Broschüre "Produktübersicht Bedienpanel TesiMod Line" und einen Flyer "HMI Software TSwin .net", die Deine Frage beantworten.

PS: Ich kenne mich mit SÜTRON nicht aus. 

Harald


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo
ja soweit bin ich auch schon, kann mann das mit einer andere Software auch noch?

Und wo könnte ich die  software TSwin.net bekommen brauche es nur für ein TP programm??? 
Wer hat die Software?

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

mfg


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2011)

VIPAA schrieb:


> Und wo könnte ich die  software TSwin.net bekommen brauche es nur für ein TP programm???
> Wer hat die Software?



Ich denke Südtron hat die Software ... Wahrscheinlich sogar soviel davon, dass sie sie dir sogar verkaufen 

Dieter


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

Ach  ne ne jetzt echt ???
Die wollen doch sofort hunderte € sofort haben.
Gibts da ne andere möglichkeit?

mfg


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Februar 2011)

Etwa eine Raubkopie? Oder was ist "eine andere Möglichkeit"?


----------



## MSB (13 Februar 2011)

Du willst also eine andere Möglichkeit:

Rapidshare, Russen, Emule ... viel Spaß beim suchen!


----------



## bike (13 Februar 2011)

Ich würde fragen, wer mit dieser Software arbeitet und ggF ein kleines, universelles Projekt aufspielen kann.
Dann kannst du mit dem Display spielen.
Oder aber du überlegst das nächstemal bevor du etwas kaufst, was und wie du damit machen willst.

Ist nur ein Tipp

bike


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

Den TP hab ich nur sehr günstig bekommen sprich 50 € da sag ich jetzt nicht nein für ein 10,4 zoll.

Eine andere möglichkeit damit meine ich ob andere programme das auch können?
Eine Raubkopie? naja das weiß ich nicht?
aber auch wenn, wer arbeitet heute noch mit Origenale software ????


----------



## bike (13 Februar 2011)

VIPAA schrieb:


> Den TP hab ich nur sehr günstig bekommen sprich 50 € da sag ich jetzt nicht nein für ein 10,4 zoll.
> 
> Eine andere möglichkeit damit meine ich ob andere programme das auch können?
> Eine Raubkopie? naja das weiß ich nicht?
> aber auch wenn, wer arbeitet heute noch mit Origenale software ????



Ich, denn ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn andere sich an meinen Entwicklungen unrechtmäßig bereichern.
Die Erkenntnis wird dir bestimmt auch kommen, wenn du lange Zeit entwickelt hast, davon leben willst/musst und dann jemand schreibt: 
"aber auch wenn, wer arbeitet heute noch mit Origenale software ????"

bike

P.S: die Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist auch ohne Raubkopie für jeden frei verfügbar.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2011)

VIPAA schrieb:


> Eine Raubkopie? naja das weiß ich nicht?
> aber auch wenn, wer arbeitet heute noch mit Origenale software ????



Ich oute mich hier und jetzt:
Ich nutze nur Orginal-Software.
Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust mich mit irgendwelchen Raubkopien rumzuschlagen. Bei legaler Software habe ich Support (ob der immer was taugt sei dahingestellt) und Unterstützung.
Zudem gibt es viele Klein- und Mittelständler auf dem Gebiet Automation die viele innovative Produkte bringen und tolle Arbeit machen. Ich denke da ist es mehr als fair, dass diese für ihre Arbeit entlohnt werden. Nimm mal nur als Beispiel Deltalogic oder Uhltronix. Mitarbeiter dieser Firmen leisten viel für dieses Forum und dies nicht nur in ihrer Freizeit.

Ohne Gruß
Dieter


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

Das verstehe ich, wenn mann damit Geld verdienen will/muss dann ist das auch was anderes, ich spreche hier vom privaten gebrauch.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Februar 2011)

VIPAA schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich, wenn mann damit Geld verdienen will/muss dann ist das auch was anderes, ich spreche hier vom privaten gebrauch.



Dann klaust du deinem Nachbarn den Sprit aus dem Tank und tauscht seine neuen Reifen gegen Ziegelsteine?
Is doch auch nur für den privaten Gebrauch

Du bist der 1.User den ich hier auf Ignorieren setze.


----------



## bike (13 Februar 2011)

VIPAA schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich, wenn mann damit Geld verdienen will/muss dann ist das auch was anderes, ich spreche hier vom privaten gebrauch.



Die Entwickler für die Visualisierungssoftware muss nicht leben?

bike


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

Ich finde das von Siemens nicht schlecht das sie z.B Step7 lite zum kostenlosen download freigeben.
Das könnten die andere doch auch machen? Lass es auch was kosten aber keine 400€ bis 100€ wäre ich voll mit einverstanden.

Für die Betriebe ist das auch was anderes.


----------



## blimaa (13 Februar 2011)

Also ich nutze auch TsWin.net und dies original!! Die Software ist auch relativ günstig, etwas über 100 Euro. Also wenn du das TP so günstig bekommen hast, dann liegt ja die Software noch ein paar mal drin!


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

also ich bin bereit um die 100€ auszugeben...
hast du die software direkt von sütron bekommen ???


----------



## blimaa (13 Februar 2011)

Ja ich denke dort bekommst du die Software  Support ist übrigens dort auch spitze
Welche Steuerung willst du eigentlich anschliessen? und was willst du damit machen?


----------



## VIPAA (13 Februar 2011)

ich habe einen Siemens/ Vipa und 
einen MPI Adapter.
Das soll zu einer Großen gebäude automation sein.

Welche erfahrungen hast du mit der Fa.
mfg


----------



## Pepper Ann (5 Juni 2012)

ich stehe vor einem ähnlichen Problem. auch ich habe hier ein Sütron teil rum liegen, genauer gesagt ein BT5n, und würde es auch gerne in einem Prototypen verbauen, aber die wollten mir statt der Belgung für das sch... datenkabel zur S7 gleich das Originalkabel für knappe 100 € verticken. und dann noch TS-Win für mehrere 100 Piepen. 

ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt, schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir irgendwo her eine illegale Kopie zu holen, schließlich habe ich ja nicht gerade vor, einen Reibach mit dem Teil zu machen, jedoch habe ich mich dann kurzfristig entschlossen, ein Terminal von Siemens zu kaufen, das kostet inklusive Software weniger wie die überteuerte Sütronlösung alleine...

lg, anna


----------



## MSB (5 Juni 2012)

@Anna
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4679843/JBO_Wem_Nutzt_Das_Schon


----------



## Pepper Ann (6 Juni 2012)

blimaa schrieb:


> Also ich nutze auch TsWin.net und dies original!! Die Software ist auch relativ günstig, etwas über 100 Euro.



wow, habe eben über einen Kumpel anfragen lassen. von der wegen 100 € das ist nur ein sch... update! TSWIN.net kostet 699 € (vielleicht auch nur für neukunden... so ganz blicke ich da nicht durch...

wenn du uns eine vollversion besorgen könntest für etwas über 100 € dann sag bescheid, kriegen wir schon....


----------

